# Spain income requirements



## Nicola8377 (6 mo ago)

Hi all, I make 680 euros a month after tax and own my own home without debt, I am a UK national but have my TIE card which I obtained Jan 2022, my bank is asking for proof of 
income which I can provide, but as I fall just below the 750 euros to stay how long do I have before the deport me, as I would have to sell my villa any help would be welcome.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Nicola8377 said:


> Hi all, I make 680 euros a month after tax and own my own home without debt, I am a UK national but have my TIE card which I obtained Jan 2022, my bank is asking for proof of
> income which I can provide, but as I fall just below the 750 euros to stay how long do I have before the deport me, as I would have to sell my villa any help would be welcome.



You have a TIE they can't get rid of you (well the bank can't its not their decision), did you come over on a visa or were you here before so got residency under the WA?

If on a visa then at renew you may have issues.

A neighbour of ours got his TIE in April 2021 (as did we) he showed the €9000 in the bank, which Alicante wanted for residency but he now only gets his OAP which is less than you get...

Are you sure the €750 is to allow the account to be free?
I have to move €600 minimum to get the free residence account with Santander...


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nicola8377 said:


> Hi all, I make 680 euros a month after tax and own my own home without debt, I am a UK national but have my TIE card which I obtained Jan 2022, my bank is asking for proof of
> income which I can provide, but as I fall just below the 750 euros to stay how long do I have before the deport me, as I would have to sell my villa any help would be welcome.


If you gained your TIE in January 22 then you are ok for 2 years until you have to renew. I can't understand why the bank is asking for proof of income as its not their business.

Steve


----------



## DavidKS (Jan 28, 2020)

i would be tempted to move my account


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

tebo53 said:


> If you gained your TIE in January 22 then you are ok for 2 years until you have to renew. I can't understand why the bank is asking for proof of income as its not their business.
> 
> Steve


The government requires banks to ask for proof of origen of funds that enter an account on a regular basis. It's for anti-money laundering purposes.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I've only been asked once in 8 years for proof of income by Sabadell and that was about 8 years ago!

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nicola8377 said:


> Hi all, I make 680 euros a month after tax and own my own home without debt, I am a UK national but have my TIE card which I obtained Jan 2022, my bank is asking for proof of
> income which I can provide, but as I fall just below the 750 euros to stay how long do I have before the deport me, as I would have to sell my villa any help would be welcome.





Nicola8377 said:


> Hi all, I make 680 euros a month after tax and own my own home without debt, I am a UK national but have my TIE card which I obtained Jan 2022, my bank is asking for proof of
> income which I can provide, but as I fall just below the 750 euros to stay how long do I have before the deport me, as I would have to sell my villa any help would be welcome.


Was your TIE issued under the WA as a resident prior to Jan 2021, or do you have a visa? 

This might make a difference...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

A bank can only ask you about your source of income for anti money laundering purposes or for the purposes of complying with the terms of the account. They will not be asking due to any immigration requirements.

It should be noted though that the idea that you only need to comply with immigration requirements at the time of application / renewal is wrong. You must comply during your entire period of residence and can be asked to show you comply at any point in time, just not by a bank.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As you are working we can assume that you were a Spanish resident before Brexit and that you changed your green card for a TIE. If this is the case then you will not be checked again for immigration. Only those who applied on visa are subject to checks. As a worker you will been paying ( or your employer) SS so will have healthcare. You cannot be deported. The bank often ask for income checks- sometimes this relates to whether you get banking free which if you bank 650 a month is right on the borderline for some banks so that is probably the reason. You can simply show them your monthly nomina as proof.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

tebo53 said:


> If you gained your TIE in January 22 then you are ok for 2 years until you have to renew. I can't understand why the bank is asking for proof of income as its not their business.
> 
> Steve


 They might have changed from green card to TIE in which case they wouldn't need to update card for 5 years if temporal , 10 if permanente


----------

